# Crazy Cockapoo Pup - Need Advice



## EmmaSjoblom (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi!

My boyfriend and I just got a cockapoo puppy, she is absolutely lovely and beautiful, just going on 9 weeks old. She is obviously a little bundle of energy and I've been trying to start training her in different ways to get some of that energy out as well as playing with her obviously. 

It's about a week in and I'm starting to lose my mind a little bit with her crazy energy bursts. This usually happens in the morning and in the afternoon/evening. She gets crazy and starts going all the places she shouldn't for finding things to chew etc. I'm trying to re-direct her to her chewing toys, got her a bone that she does love and sometimes it works to get her attention off the things she shouldn't have but most of the time she is running around getting into all kinds of mischief you can imagine. She also runs around our feet nipping, biting, jumping and barking. I have read some info online saying that we should tell her no and turn our backs and ignore her when she does this. I've tried this but when she is in that mode it seems to only wind her up more. I'm not sure what we should do with this behavior as I'm wondering if it is attention she is seeking only in the wrong way, but it seems counter-intuitive to start playing with her as well as I feel it is only winding her up more. 

When it happens I've tried taking her out in the garden (on leash as she is still to have her second vaccination and don't want to risk her coming across fox poo in the garden etc) but her attention goes to me and my feet and chewing my shoes. 

I am not sure how to deal with the behavior to show her that it is not accepted and I'm scared that she will think it is alright behavior and then continue. 

I know it is very early still and she is only a pup so maybe I am worrying for no reason, but it is my first pup as an adult and would really appreciate some advice on the best way to deal with it from others who have gone through this before.

Thanks!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its early days trust me! The nipping is quite common particularly with cocker spaniel crosses, they're not called cockerdiles for nothing. I'd let her run around the garden free as she's had her first jab so she'll be protected enough. Throw a ball around and this will help spend a bit of energy.
Fortunately they do grow out of nipping, Teddy got better when he was around 5 months. He still grabbed a bit in excitement but because his adult teeth had come through it didn't hurt.


----------



## EmmaSjoblom (Aug 18, 2017)

Wiz201 said:


> Its early days trust me! The nipping is quite common particularly with cocker spaniel crosses, they're not called cockerdiles for nothing. I'd let her run around the garden free as she's had her first jab so she'll be protected enough. Throw a ball around and this will help spend a bit of energy.
> Fortunately they do grow out of nipping, Teddy got better when he was around 5 months. He still grabbed a bit in excitement but because his adult teeth had come through it didn't hurt.


Thanks for your reply! That is all very good to hear! I guess I've gone into a little bit of a panic imagining that she will become aggressive though I know really that it's so early still.

We do have other dogs in the garden as well as cats - do you think she'll still be fine running around free? It would be amazing not having to worry about the leash all the time, for us and for her especially I think


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

This is also known as the zoomies because when they are older they tuck their tails in and run around like mad things. As puppies they can't do that, so the bursts of manic energy are expended in chewing and biting and climbing and barking and just being a total PITA for a few minutes. 

Do you have a tuggy toy that she can chase? Something like an old towel or a ball on a rope? If you can make her run about a bit, it might take some of the manic out of her?


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha sounds like a normal loony cockerpoo puppy to me! They don't really grow out of being energetic fuzzballs in my experience, so get used to it! 
Sounds like you're doing the right things, turning your back (preferably facing the wall) and ignoring pup until the biting stops is the best way. You might find you get an extinction burst - basically they get suddenly worse before stopping - but this is how they learn. As soon as pup stops and stands/sits still reward with a game of tug or a treat for being good. 
Have you taken pup out yet? Giving her lots of new sights, sounds and smells will tire her out mentally, so take her to the shops, supermarket car park, local park, pet shop etc etc. You can carry her around and just avoid putting her on the ground if you're really worried, but socialisation is very important at this age and she will be protected by maternal antibodies still as well as the first jab.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

EmmaSjoblom said:


> Thanks for your reply! That is all very good to hear! I guess I've gone into a little bit of a panic imagining that she will become aggressive though I know really that it's so early still.
> 
> We do have other dogs in the garden as well as cats - do you think she'll still be fine running around free? It would be amazing not having to worry about the leash all the time, for us and for her especially I think





EmmaSjoblom said:


> Thanks for your reply! That is all very good to hear! I guess I've gone into a little bit of a panic imagining that she will become aggressive though I know really that it's so early still.
> 
> We do have other dogs in the garden as well as cats - do you think she'll still be fine running around free? It would be amazing not having to worry about the leash all the time, for us and for her especially I think


She'll be fine x


----------



## EmmaSjoblom (Aug 18, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> Haha sounds like a normal loony cockerpoo puppy to me! They don't really grow out of being energetic fuzzballs in my experience, so get used to it!
> Sounds like you're doing the right things, turning your back (preferably facing the wall) and ignoring pup until the biting stops is the best way. You might find you get an extinction burst - basically they get suddenly worse before stopping - but this is how they learn. As soon as pup stops and stands/sits still reward with a game of tug or a treat for being good.
> Have you taken pup out yet? Giving her lots of new sights, sounds and smells will tire her out mentally, so take her to the shops, supermarket car park, local park, pet shop etc etc. You can carry her around and just avoid putting her on the ground if you're really worried, but socialisation is very important at this age and she will be protected by maternal antibodies still as well as the first jab.


The energy I can definitely deal with, really looking forward to being able to bring her to the park and play games etc when she gets a little bit older! 

Thanks for the tips, I will continue what I'm doing, at least now I know it's the way to go which feels good. I do take her out as much as I can, though usually only for a short little walk where I carry her most of the time. She gets a little bit anxious with the cars (live in London so there's a bit of traffic around) but I'm sure this as well is just something she will get used to the more I take her out


----------

